# New Amazon Kindle cover with strap



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

This was posted on the Amazon Kindle board. Available in red, hot pink, and black.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00332FL4M/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I just received my Kindle today and working on a cover and skin. I really love the hot pink ....more then the medge one. I think I'm gonna order it.  Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You'd think they would have done something to make sure they didn't have the same potential cracking problem with the hinges.  But these are WAY cooler than the original ones, and that pink is to die for!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Oooo -- I like that.  Wish I could tell if "Burgundy Red" is actually a burgundy, and if the "Hot Pink" is as deep a pink as it appears to be.  I could use either one -- or both -- and suspect I will end up with both since I seem to have no discipline at all when it comes to covers.

IMO there is no "potential cracking problem with the hinges".  The problem is people not using it properly.


----------



## parias1126 (Feb 7, 2010)

Now after comparing pictures (if thats at all possible), it looks as though the pink medge is a deeper pink then this one is.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are very nice cases.  They look a lot richer than the original cover, though I like that one too.  I might order one just for variety.


----------



## bnnew1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just ordered mine in black with overnight shipping.  My K2 should arrive tomorrow.  I'm thinking about the black matte skin from decalgirl, too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> IMO there is no "potential cracking problem with the hinges". The problem is people not using it properly.


Given that Amazon designed the DX and DX cover to use both hinges and magnets to hold the DX to the back cover to eliminate the cracking issue, I guess they weren't convinced that it was strictly user error. Clearly, they believed in part it was due to poor design; after all, they sent out email not all that long ago to every Kindle user about the issue. The first time my husband picked up the K2 in the old Amazon cover, the very first thing he did was try to open it backwards unknowingly. Had I not yanked it from him fast, it would have cracked. That, to me, is as much bad design as user error, and I am surprised they didn't take steps to correct it in the new model. After all, I can open an Oberon, a Noreve, any of the M-Edge models, and countless others backwards, forwards, and upside down without ever worrying the the Kindle is going to break in the process.

I'm glad to see they added the closure mechanism though, that should make it a lot safer in case of falls.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Given that Amazon designed the DX and DX cover to use both hinges and magnets to hold the DX to the back cover to eliminate the cracking issue, I guess they weren't convinced that it was strictly user error. Clearly, they believed in part it was due to poor design; after all, they sent out email not all that long ago to every Kindle user about the issue. The first time my husband picked up the K2 in the old Amazon cover, the very first thing he did was try to open it backwards unknowingly. Had I not yanked it from him fast, it would have cracked. That, to me, is as much bad design as user error, and I am surprised they didn't take steps to correct it in the new model. After all, I can open an Oberon, a Noreve, any of the M-Edge models, and countless others backwards, forwards, and upside down without ever worrying the the Kindle is going to break in the process.
> 
> I'm glad to see they added the closure mechanism though, that should make it a lot safer in case of falls.


Is this same issue possible with the M-Edge covers? I'm trying to figure out how I would open it "backwards," but I'm stumped. But I never had the Amazon cover to compare it to.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Oooh, I really want the red one!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> Is this same issue possible with the M-Edge covers? I'm trying to figure out how I would open it "backwards," but I'm stumped. But I never had the Amazon cover to compare it to.


No, it's not really possible to have this issue with the M-Edge covers. The Go, for example, has two little corner straps on the upper and lower outer corners of the Kindle that hold it securely to the back cover. So, if the cover was closed and upside down, and you tried to open the back cover, the Kindle would move with it. It is firmly attached to the back cover. In the Amazon cover, there were no corner straps, magnets, Velcro, etc., holding the Kindle to the back cover. So, if the case was lying upside down, you could open the back cover but the Kindle would still be lying on its screen against the front cover -- not moving with it. This puts pressure on the hinges, which could crack the plastic casing of the Kindle. The 2 little elastic straps that M-Edge put on there prevent this problem.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> No, it's not really possible to have this issue with the M-Edge covers. The Go, for example, has two little corner straps on the upper and lower outer corners of the Kindle that hold it securely to the back cover. So, if the cover was closed and upside down, and you tried to open the back cover, the Kindle would move with it. It is firmly attached to the back cover. In the Amazon cover, there were no corner straps, magnets, Velcro, etc., holding the Kindle to the back cover. So, if the case was lying upside down, you could open the back cover but the Kindle would still be lying on its screen against the front cover -- not moving with it. This puts pressure on the hinges, which could crack the plastic casing of the Kindle. The 2 little elastic straps that M-Edge put on there prevent this problem.


Thank you! Now I get it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice modern design


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm glad to see they added the closure mechanism though, that should make it a lot safer in case of falls.


I'm guessing that the closure mechanism is their fix - makes it much more obvious which is the front & back. Makes you pay more attention when you're opening.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I finally gave up and bought an original K2 Amazon case last week.  The main thing I didn't like about it was that it didn't have a strap.  About my luck.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

arshield said:


> I finally gave up and bought an original K2 Amazon case last week. The main thing I didn't like about it was that it didn't have a strap. About my luck.


You should send it back (you are still within the 30 days for returns!) and get the new one with the strap - else you will keep regretting it and not enjoy your purchase, and that would be a pity


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Neo said:


> You should send it back (you are still within the 30 days for returns!) and get the new one with the strap - else you will keep regretting it and not enjoy your purchase, and that would be a pity


If only I could. I was saving money and bought a used one. Although I supposed I could sell the original one and buy a new one. Probably wouldn't loose that much money.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, me likey!!!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

arshield said:


> If only I could. I was saving money and bought a used one. Although I supposed I could sell the original one and buy a new one. Probably wouldn't loose that much money.


Well, variety's good...


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I just saw these covers and really like the hot pink one.  Until now, I've been pretty satisfied with my original black one.  It gave me the idea to use a 'Can Bandz' (large rubber bands made to fit trash cans) on the black until I can order a pretty pink one.  Seems to work pretty well at keeping the cover closed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the new design much better. . .and the additional colors. . . .one hopes they'll have even more options if pink and red sell well. . . .betting they started with those two for Valentines Day.


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice, but nothing for the DX folks?


----------



## bnnew1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just received the new cover.  It's really nice.  The closure bungee is very easy to remove and hides neatly behind the K2 when in use.  There's a channel down the length of the front to hold the bungee when it's closed to keep it from slipping off.  The hooks are easy to engage, but it does look like they could cause the kind of damage that has been previously discussed.  There is a warning in the package indicating not to pick the whole thing up by the K2 itself.  You can easily fold the front cover back without causing any stress on the spine.  I took some pics, but because the whole thing is black, you can't really see any details.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

It's beautiful!  Does the K still flap loose on the right side?


----------



## bnnew1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, the right side is still unsecured.  It doesn't seem to be a problem to me, but maybe after a few days' use I'll think otherwise.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

bnnew1, when the front half of the cover is folded back for reading can you use the bungee to secure it to the back half?


----------



## bnnew1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, you can fold the front over and secure it with the bungee with no problems.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

For those who now have the new cover, how does the leather feel? I want to order one, but the pics make the leather look stiff and cheap. Anyone willing to post their own pics?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it is stiff, but I see that as a good thing - protective for the screen.  But it also folds back easily.  Nice and slim but still feels like good protection.  Has a bit of a funky smell right now but that won't last long I'm sure - it's a bit of a chemical smell, I suppose - I haven't played with it much since I'm a bit under the weather and my nose isn't working quite right anyway today.  Haven't taken a pic yet - will do that when I get a chance.  

I'm thinking I'll let the bungee sit on top of the Kindle when I'm reading - kind of like having a corner strap to keep it from coming away from the back of the cover.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Just received mine. I think it's good and I agree about putting the bungee over the Kindle when you're reading and the front is folded back. The leather is rather stiff, very pebbly but the strip on the right edge outside where the bungee goes is smooth as is the tab. I have used Vitality Leather Conditioner on other items for years. All my covers get this treatment and although it doesn't make the leather particularly soft, it does make it more comfortable to the touch. (Haven't tried on this new cover, just on the original Amazon cover.)

<blush> Also ordered an Oberon which is due to arrive tomorrow. A Sky Blue ROH. sighhhhh What an addiction!!! I'm thinking I'll decide which I like best and sell the rest. I've already learned for me the M-Edge pale colored lining doesn't work. Guess I have a lot of oil in my hands and that gets worse with summer as I'm in Houston. Six weeks and I got a GO Jacket dirty enough to bother me. Maybe I'm... hmm.... easily bothered? lol

This is a nice group. Thanks for all the opportunity to read all opinions, look at pics, etc. Hope to be around for a while.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I developed my own bungee - which I have used for every cover so far, MEdge go and Oberon. I read with the cover folded back, in one hand. And it used to annoy me the way the back cover would slide downwards. So I went searching, and in the hair accessories section of the supermarket, found these really pretty green (also hot pink, silver and black) extra long corded elastic bands that I use to keep the covers closed when not in use, and which then hold the two covers together when in use. I love them!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I developed my own bungee - which I have used for every cover so far, MEdge go and Oberon. I read with the cover folded back, in one hand. And it used to annoy me the way the back cover would slide downwards. So I went searching, and in the hair accessories section of the supermarket, found these really pretty green (also hot pink, silver and black) extra long corded elastic bands that I use to keep the covers closed when not in use, and which then hold the two covers together when in use. I love them!


Great idea! I may have to go shopping for some "hair" accessories!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine arrived today too and I find the spine to be *very* stiff in comparison to the original Amazon K2 cover. I think the bungee will be necessary to keep the cover folded back because without it mine springs back like a tight rubber band! Unless the spine softens/loosens up I'm not sure it will work for me. Pebble finish is the same as the original.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Pushka, clever idea and looks like it will work well.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been hoping that Octovo puts something like this on their Vintage cover that they are currently re-designing.  But using the hair bungee is a great idea in the meantime. Thanks!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I developed my own bungee - which I have used for every cover so far, MEdge go and Oberon. I read with the cover folded back, in one hand. And it used to annoy me the way the back cover would slide downwards. So I went searching, and in the hair accessories section of the supermarket, found these really pretty green (also hot pink, silver and black) extra long corded elastic bands that I use to keep the covers closed when not in use, and which then hold the two covers together when in use. I love them!


Love your skin, where did you get it??


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

bnnew1 said:


> Yes, the right side is still unsecured. It doesn't seem to be a problem to me, but maybe after a few days' use I'll think otherwise.


The right side is easily secured with those foam poster hanging sticky thingies (sorry). They are available at office supply places. I have 3 between the back of my K and the inside back of the cover, and it holds very well in case I pick up the K the "wrong" way. It keeps the K from flapping away from the cover, stressing the hinge.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


>


That's what I do with the strap on my new Amazon cover.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Love your skin, where did you get it??


The skin wasnt available on the kindle but saw it on decal girl for another device. But now anyone can obtain it for the cheaper price as it is no longer custom. It is a very pretty skin and works well with any colour cover.

This is it here:


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I went and ordered myself one, hope you don't mind! My Kindle has been naked for awhile. I have had 2 skins prior, but then wanted to go nakky for awhile. Now it is time to get dressed again.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I went and ordered myself one, hope you don't mind! My Kindle has been naked for awhile. I have had 2 skins prior, but then wanted to go nakky for awhile. Now it is time to get dressed again.


Be my guest!  I have had a couple of skins, and have made a custom one (still waiting for it) but this skin looks just so pretty on and is my favourite so far. I have it in a red oberon, but it also looks lovely with blue, green, - in fact, any colour cover.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> Just received mine. I think it's good and I agree about putting the bungee over the Kindle when you're reading and the front is folded back. The leather is rather stiff, very pebbly but the strip on the right edge outside where the bungee goes is smooth as is the tab. I have used Vitality Leather Conditioner on other items for years. All my covers get this treatment and although it doesn't make the leather particularly soft, it does make it more comfortable to the touch. (Haven't tried on this new cover, just on the original Amazon cover.)
> 
> <blush> Also ordered an Oberon which is due to arrive tomorrow. A Sky Blue ROH. sighhhhh What an addiction!!! I'm thinking I'll decide which I like best and sell the rest. I've already learned for me the M-Edge pale colored lining doesn't work. Guess I have a lot of oil in my hands and that gets worse with summer as I'm in Houston. Six weeks and I got a GO Jacket dirty enough to bother me. Maybe I'm... hmm.... easily bothered? lol
> 
> This is a nice group. Thanks for all the opportunity to read all opinions, look at pics, etc. Hope to be around for a while.


Another update to my Amazon cover saga. I had ordered the burgunday red one. The next day I received my new Oberon so didn't use it for a few days then when I went back to it, I noticed a crinkling sound when I gripped it with the cover folded back and holding it on the left side. A serious crinkling sound, like something was broke. I suppose with all the hinge hype one starts getting a bit paranoid so I returned it. I would have gotten a replacement but the red was out of stock. Amazon was very cooperative, refunded the entire purchase price including 1 day shipping costs and said that I could order another color if I liked. I did, I ordered the black one yesterday and received it this afternoon. The spin on this one is VERY stiff. It won't stay open when it's folded back and not only that, but it "crinkles" too. As though there is some sort of plastic inbetween the leather and the lining.

I'm doing my best not to be totally anal about this but that noise is irritating to say the least. I think I have to send this one back too.

The Oberon is beautiful and I know I will enjoy it but I really prefer a lighter weight cover. The only other thing I can think of is the New York m-edge cause it has a brown interior, as opposed to their normal pale gray interior which I get dirty very quickly.

Does anyone have any suggestions? My collection of covers is starting to get a bit embarrassing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> Another update to my Amazon cover saga. I had ordered the burgunday red one. The next day I received my new Oberon so didn't use it for a few days then when I went back to it, I noticed a crinkling sound when I gripped it with the cover folded back and holding it on the left side. A serious crinkling sound, like something was broke. I suppose with all the hinge hype one starts getting a bit paranoid so I returned it. I would have gotten a replacement but the red was out of stock. Amazon was very cooperative, refunded the entire purchase price including 1 day shipping costs and said that I could order another color if I liked. I did, I ordered the black one yesterday and received it this afternoon. The spin on this one is VERY stiff. It won't stay open when it's folded back and not only that, but it "crinkles" to. As though there is some sort of plastic inbetween the leather and the lining.
> 
> I'm doing my best not to be totally anal about this but that noise is irritating to say the least. I think I have to send this one back too.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I'm sorry to hear that the Amazon ones aren't working out for you!
How about an Octo cover? They're more expensive than the Amazon ones, but they appear to be lightweight and look lovely. I'm trying to decide between their vintage or their quilted ... or maybe just their slip leather cover. Or maybe one of each ...


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

New to this board, and have a kindle2 with the cover without a strap. Really don't understand what the problem is regarding the older cover without the strap. I've never been concerned that it would fall out regardless of whether I picked it up right side up or the reverse. Its held in by two hooks under pressure. Seems to me that is a much better method than the velcro strips or the corner straps. 

One of the reasons I didn't like the Oberon covers. Yes, they are beautiful, but the method of securing the kindle is to me at least inferior.
Don't like the idea of the corner straps. And I definitely dislike the velcro. 

As I said, that is just me. However, after saying that, I must again say, the Oberon covers are really good looking!!! One thing I was wondering; does the clasp on the front go through to the inside? If so, wouldn't that scratch the kindle case.

fuzzy9guy


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the burgundy red one and the noise went away in a very short time.  Coming from a craft hobby, the noise is a plastic binding used to hold the front and back cover.  I wonder how many times you open and close the cover while you are reading to find that noise annoying.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

fuzzy9uy said:


> New to this board, and have a kindle2 with the cover without a strap. Really don't understand what the problem is regarding the older cover without the strap. I've never been concerned that it would fall out regardless of whether I picked it up right side up or the reverse. Its held in by two hooks under pressure. Seems to me that is a much better method than the velcro strips or the corner straps.
> 
> One of the reasons I didn't like the Oberon covers. Yes, they are beautiful, but the method of securing the kindle is to me at least inferior.
> Don't like the idea of the corner straps. And I definitely dislike the velcro.
> ...


The issue wasn't falling out - the issue was that if someone picked up the cover "upside down" and tried to open it pulling the back cover up, the hinges could crack the Kindle case.

I used an Oberon with velcro for my K1 - it was very secure and I wasn't at all bothered by the velcro, it was very secure and looked great. But I always read with my Kindle in the cover - velcro isn't the best option if you read a "naked" Kindle.

I have the new Amazon cover for my K2 in the hot pink - I'm happy with it, but it's the "back-up" to my Nancy Drew cover by Alicia Klein. I like their system for holding the Kindle a lot.

And no, the Oberon button doesn't scratch the case, the back of it is covered by the lining of the cover.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

when the front half of the cover is folded back for reading can you use the bungee to secure it to the back half?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

devilmafia said:


> when the front half of the cover is folded back for reading can you use the bungee to secure it to the back half?


You can secure the back to the front cover when it's folded back with the strap. But I usually put the bungee/strap over the top of the Kindle to keep it from separating from the back cover and potentially cracking the case.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

As has been mentioned by Meemo, the kindle is quite secure in the amazon cover but as you say yourself, the hinges hold it in under pressure and that caused cracking if someone tries to open the kindle upside down and therefore from the back.  My brother tried to do exactly that as he had never seen a kindle before - he picked it up and tried to force it open. Some people will say they have never had this problem and don't understand why others do but I have learnt that not everyone is perfect!


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Meemo said:


> The issue wasn't falling out - the issue was that if someone picked up the cover "upside down" and tried to open it pulling the back cover up, the hinges could crack the Kindle case.
> 
> I used an Oberon with velcro for my K1 - it was very secure and I wasn't at all bothered by the velcro, it was very secure and looked great. But I always read with my Kindle in the cover - velcro isn't the best option if you read a "naked" Kindle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I've never picked up my kindle from the back side, so, I had no idea about the strain that the hooks would place on the case. After reading your post I looked at that, and understand the concern. I think the Oberon cases are beautiful, and you did clear up my concern about the clasp. Thank you for that. Perhaps an Oberon will be in my future. 
fuzzy9uy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

fuzzy9uy said:


> Thank you for the reply. I've never picked up my kindle from the back side, so, I had no idea about the strain that the hooks would place on the case. After reading your post I looked at that, and understand the concern. I think the Oberon cases are beautiful, and you did clear up my concern about the clasp. Thank you for that. Perhaps an Oberon will be in my future.
> fuzzy9uy


Meemo is right, the metal clasp is completely covered by the leather and felt lining on the inside of the cover. The corners on my Oberon do not bother me at all; in fact, I prefer them because they assure me that my Kindle is well-secured and protected. The weight of the cover might bother people who prefer a light-weight cover.

I'd still like to see some user pics of the new Amazon cover!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not the greatest pics, taken with my phone and before I got the Nancy Drew skin, but here's the hot pink:










Cover's folded back flat:


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I received this cover yesterday, and really like it.  I would have liked to have the Burgundy cover, but there is quite a long wait for it to be in stock again, so I went with the black.

I wounder if there are fabric covered magnets out there, which could be stitched into the back side of the cover?  I'll go to JOANNE Fabrics and see what they have.

Gene


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

I think they DID do something to prevent the cracking - they had the strap extend over the front flap so you know which way is up. The cracking happened when people mistook the back of the kindle case for the front, and tried to open it that way. Ouch! M-Edge also addressed the issue by having straps across the outer corners so the back of the case can't be accidentally pried loose from the cover.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have much to say about the Amazon cover that hasn't already been posted....so I'll just say I think it's a great cover, it works just the way it should, and I'm very happy with it so far!


----------



## tivogirl (Mar 17, 2010)

First post - hi all!

I just got my Kindle yesterday, along with the hot pink "new" case. I am loving it so far! Glad I read up on the hinge issues so I know to be extra careful. One thing that's driving me nuts, however, is the smell. My cover has a VERY strong chemical odor that I can't seem to get rid of. I tried spraying Febreeze inside and out and letting it air outside for a few hours. That didn't seem to do a thing, so I lined the inside and outside in fabric softener sheets and enclosed it in the box. Nothing. Finally, last night I tried putting it in a cedar box I keep in my closet. It seemed a little better this morning, but I ultimately had to remove the case this morning because just sitting next to me on my desk that smell was giving me a headache!

Has anyone found a remedy or do I just need to wait for it to go away? I think next I'm going to try packing it in a box with crumpled newspaper for a few days. That used to work for smoky eBay items. Any other hints?

Thanks for the newbie help!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

tivogirl said:


> First post - hi all!
> 
> I just got my Kindle yesterday, along with the hot pink "new" case. I am loving it so far! Glad I read up on the hinge issues so I know to be extra careful. One thing that's driving me nuts, however, is the smell. My cover has a VERY strong chemical odor that I can't seem to get rid of. I tried spraying Febreeze inside and out and letting it air outside for a few hours. That didn't seem to do a thing, so I lined the inside and outside in fabric softener sheets and enclosed it in the box. Nothing. Finally, last night I tried putting it in a cedar box I keep in my closet. It seemed a little better this morning, but I ultimately had to remove the case this morning because just sitting next to me on my desk that smell was giving me a headache!
> 
> ...


Wow - I didn't notice the smell thing with mine - then again I didn't use it right away - tried it on my Kindle and then went back to my Nancy Drew cover for awhile. If you have any ground coffee, you could try putting it in a big ziploc bag with some (dry) ground coffee tied up in something like pantyhose - we used to do that with our freezer when we moved to keep it from smelling musty. Or if the weather is nice & you have a place to do it, let it sit outside for a day or two. Good luck!


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

While the odor was quite evident at first (smelled like new shoes to me), I didn't find it intolerable and just continued to use it.  It dissipated over the course of a few days and was totally gone in about 1 week.


----------



## tivogirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far. I've had new items like this smell a little bit, but this is just really strong so I thought perhaps it was a known issue with a known solution. Sounds like I need to just keep experimenting and it'll probably go away on its own given enough time. Just trying to hurry it along!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is black....not sure if that makes a difference or not. I might have noticed a bit of an odor, but more like a new leather smell. It's nothing that would bother me, and I'm pretty sensitive to smells! (I had to return 2 neoprene cases because the odor was so strong). I think I saw someone post something about the colored cover having a stronger smell than the black...but I can't find it now. I'll keep looking.......


----------

